# what could blow the main fuse



## hoyt351w (May 25, 2010)

i'm having trouble with my main guse blowing as soon as i turn the key on. i dronwed my 06 650 bf on the weekend and i allready did the regular stuff to get the water out and when i tried to start it on a battery charger it turned over like normal for 20-30 seconds ( intermitanly) and then it blew the main fuse now i tblows the main fuse as soon as i turn the key on. i'm totally lost and need some help. i have looked at all the easy connections for corrosion but i don't understand why it would turn over before and now it blows the fuse immediatly


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

you have a wire somewhere that is unplugged and grounded out to the frame or something is still wet. i would check all your connections and make sure they are tight and connected. a good thing to do is take rubbing alchohol or buy some electrical contact cleaner. spray either one of them on all your connections and that will evaporate the water. thats where i would start.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

There is water in a connector somewhere , from the way it sounds


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

clean all the connectors with the elec. contact cleaner like throttlejock27 said, let dry then di-electric grease them all . that stuffs our best friend. saves alot of headaches.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Go to your manual and see what runs off that fuse, start unplugging stuff until it does not blow and work back from there.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd do what KMKjr said but in reverse. Unplug everything you can find, put a new fuse in and start plugging stuff back up till you see the fuse blow. You don't go through as many fuses that way.


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

I remember you posting in another thread about you hooking up a charger and jumping off the bike for a long amount of time? if I remember correctly that is. Well, You might have melted some wires together that are now shorting out.


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

Hoyt,
Is your BF650, SRA or IRS?
Because they are quite different... frame, wiring harness, carbs, top end engine, etc.

650 SRA is more like P650.
650 IRS is more like BF750.


----------



## hoyt351w (May 25, 2010)

it is a staright axle and i found the problem. it was the dynatek cdi box, i put the stock one back on and it started right up. doesn't run real smooth yet though, think i got to clean the carbs


----------

